# Winamp Playlisten verschwinden



## xennon (18. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe seit geraumer Zeit ein Problem mit Winamp.

Und zwar stelle ich immer so 10-15 Playlists in mühsamer Kleinarbeit zusammen. Irgendwann (sporadisch) wenn ich dann Winamp starte, sind auf einmal alle Playlists weg und die Einstellungen sind ebenfalls alle resettet.

Kennt  jemand von euch das Problem? Ist ziemlich blöd, wenn man alle 2-3 Wochen die kompletten Einstellungen neu machen muss :-(

Win2000 SP4 + Winamp 3.0...

Hoffe es kann mir da wer helfen, danke!

Robert


----------



## zeromancer (18. Dezember 2003)

Willst Du damit sagen, dass die m3u Dateien einfach verschwunden sind?
Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen! Aus Winamp mögen die Dingern ja ganz gerne mal verschwinden, vor allem wenn diese sich auf Netzresourcen beziehen - habe das bei mir auch zuweilen. Dass aber Dateien einfach verschwinden glaube ich kaum, das mag dann andere Ursachen haben. Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden und Du sicherst die Listen gar nicht?


----------



## xennon (18. Dezember 2003)

hi! danke erstmal für die antwort, hab mich vielleicht ungut ausgedrückt 

ich sicher die meisten listen als m3u, aber die neueste ist meistens ne dynamische liste  so dass ich halt (von platte, keine netzres.) immer wieder welche dazu mache und die muss ich halt dann wieder neu erstellen...

die m3u dateien verschwinden ned, sondern recht im Playlist Selection Fenster stehen meine 15 Listen drin, und auf einmal sind die nachm Programm start hin und wieder mal alle wieder weg und die einstellungen sind auch alle vom status quo  also all meine einstellungen im winamp weg...


----------

